# Kirby



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Just heard on the pregame that Kirby had a stroke.

Bummer!

Kirby Puckett suffers stroke
By La Velle E. Neal III, Star Tribune

FORT MYERS, Fla. - Hall of Famer and Twins great Kirby Puckett, 44, suffered a stroke this morning at his Scottsdale, Ariz., home and was at Scottsdale Osborne Hospital where he was undergoing surgery.
He was intially taken to Scottsdale Memorial Hospital before being air-lifted to Osborne.

"The Minnesota Twins and Major League Baseball ask fans to keep Kirby and his family in their thoughts and prayers,'' the club said in a released statement.

The news hit the team hard. Outfielder Torii Hunter was in the original starting lineup on Sunday but took himself out upon hearing the news late Sunday morning.

Despite keeping a low public profile in recent years, Puckett maintained relationships with many members of the Twins organization. The club tried hard during this offseason to get Puckett to come to spring training as a special instructor, but were unsuccessful.

Puckett, who played for the Twins from 1984-1995, was elected to the Baseball Hall of Fame in 2001.

Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

He sure has fallen on hard times. What a great professional to play the game the way he did, I have a lot of great memories watching him, we sat in center field a lot, payed $5.00 for the ticket and drank $40.00. Players like Pucket who stayed with the Twins when he could have left for more money are a thing of the past these days in professional sports. Here's to ya Puck.

"For the Twins #34 Kirbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! Pucket!!!!"
:beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My thoughts are with him and his family.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Update on Kirby... man you gotta feel for this guy... he was one of the true CLASS acts in MLB

*Puckett in critical condition after stroke, surgery*

PHOENIX -- Hall of Fame outfielder Kirby Puckett was in critical condition early Monday after undergoing surgery for a stroke he had on Sunday.

Puckett, 44, remained in intensive care at St. Joseph's Hospital and Medical Center, hospital spokeswoman Kimberly Lodge said. Puckett was moved to the hospital after undergoing surgery at Scottsdale Healthcare Osborn.

"Tough day," former Twins manager Tom Kelly said Monday at the Twins' training camp. "It could get worse."

Puckett had surgery to drain blood and relieve pressure resulting from bleeding in the brain, two sources familiar with the situation told The Star Tribune of Minneapolis.

The Twins announced from their spring training camp in Fort Myers, Fla. that Puckett had a stroke at his Arizona home Sunday and was taken to a hospital for surgery.

"The Minnesota Twins and major league baseball ask fans to keep Kirby and his family in their thoughts and prayers," the team said in a statement.

Ron Shapiro, who was Puckett's agent, said he had been in contact with Puckett's family Sunday but would not confirm his whereabouts.

"We're all praying for his recovery," Shapiro said.

The Twins played the Boston Red Sox in an exhibition game Sunday at their spring training complex, winning 5-1. Star center fielder Torii Hunter sat out after learning of Puckett's stroke.

Hunter, who is close to Puckett, took himself out the lineup, saying he "couldn't focus on anything," The Star-Tribune reported. He left the ballpark and spent the rest of the day getting updates on Puckett's condition.

"I learned about this game from him," Hunter told the newspaper. "He's a guy I look to like he's an older brother. I've come up in this game just by watching what Kirby Puckett is all about." Puckett's former managers and coaches hoped for the best.

"Our thoughts and our prayers are turned towards Puck in Arizona," current Twins manager Ron Gardenhire told the Star-Tribune. "We all heard about this before lunch and that pretty much takes away from anything you do at a ballpark. We did the best we could do today and the game was whatever ... it was a game."

"The doctors said that if he has good luck, he'll be all right. You have to keep the faith," added former manager Tom Kelly, who won two World Series with Puckett.

Puckett, who broke in with Minnesota in 1984, had a career batting average of .318. Glaucoma forced the Gold Glove center fielder and 10-time All-Star to retire in 1996 after 12 seasons with the Twins when he went blind in one eye.

Three years ago, he was cleared of assault charges after being accused of groping a woman at a Twin Cities restaurant. He said then that he was retired and spent his time golfing, fishing and doing nothing.

Puckett has maintained relationships with many people in the Twins organization. The team tried unsuccessfully to get him to come to spring training as a special instructor this year, something he hasn't done since 2002.

Another former Twins great, Tony Oliva, a special instructor during spring training, said he has been worried about Puckett's weight.

"The last few times I saw him, he kept getting bigger and bigger and bigger," Oliva said. "And we worried about him. I saw him about five months ago. He always tries to invite me. He says, 'Come to Arizona, and we'll play some golf.'"


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

So long Kirby one hell of a ballplayer :justanangel:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

R.I.P. Thanks for the memories


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Too many memories to count... baseball has missed a legend today.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a few of his Topps Rookie cards... I remember the days during high school baseball when we would play right after the Twins game. He gave us a little pre-game talk and then he left with a big smile.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No doubt Mr. Twin.....RIP Kirby


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

It is a sad day. I dunno how a chubby little black guy could be a tall, chubby rural north dakota white guy's idle, but he was mine. If you followed the Twins in the late 80's and 90's. Kirby was your favorite player(unless we have a steve bedrosion or carl willis fan here).

Don't worry no more outside sliders to strike you out anymore. Say hi to Bob Casey for me.  So long #34 you will be missed.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

My favorite baseball player of all time. My number was always 34 in every sport. Sad day at my household.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

